# Broken tooth (updated with pic)



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ugh - this puppy gets hurt constantly. Husband is back in the dog house again for once again doing something stupid :. He was playing tug of war a little rough with Ruby and cracked her tooth. It is one of her canine's that she has not lost yet since she is only 4 months. She doesn't seem to be in pain and still playing and wanting to chew everything.

You think this needs yet another vet appt?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Broken tooth*

That's a tough one. How much of the tooth is left? It could be a problem if it doesn't come out soon. I would be tempted to wait it out. I'm sure the vet could pull it, but I'd expect to drop around $100 on that depending on your vet's pricing.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Broken tooth (updated with pictures)*

The majority of the tooth is gone - first picture is of the broken tooth - the largest canine. The second picture is a comparison on the right side with that tooth intact. Almost like a large chunk broke off. Looks swollen in the pics but I didn't pull her lip up high enough on tooth picture that is fine so it looks the same.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not a vet, but if it's not super jagged to where it will cut her mouth, or there's no open socket, I'd at least wait a day or two before deciding what to do. But I guess that's the inner cheapskate in me talking. I don't like unnecessary vet visits


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Kobi. I will call the vet just in case. Just went to the vet on saturday for rabies shot and still paying the animal hospital bill from the snakebite. I told my husband he needs to get a 2nd job to pay all of these vet bills since these things only happen when he is with the dog...Lol


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Got lucky once again. The root is exposed but we got lucky it won't need extraction. She has pain meds and antibiotics since it can be very painful even though she is acting fine.

Only an $80 vet visit...woohoo


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

$80 isn't too bad, except that's just for a few pills! Glad she is going to be okay though. How is your husband's job search going?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw. Poor little pup. It must be a guy thing because Dan has caused a few expensive visits to the vet by accident as well. Glad to hear she will be okay.


----------

